# RUDE RIDER CANCELLS TRIP



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

What are we supposed to do when we have a $78 fare and the guy cancelled 1 mile before the trip ends? I ask the guy if he cancelled the call and he say """screw you"""" no I wound'nt do this...fsss !. If I email Uber, would they be able to see the passanger cancelled right before trip ended?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Of course. They have all of that information. Click fare review and they should correct it.


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks bud


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Actually, shouldn't be a big deal. You should have been paid up till the point where they cancelled. The beauty is that they can't rate you now so at this point you have 2 options. Stop the car and tell them to get out. Contact customer service and tell them the pax accidentally cancelled early, please adjust. Either way, they can't rate you so go to town on them and tell them what a cheap prick they are. Just be prepared to say that you voice verified them when they got in.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I had a passenger do that once. I had no problem getting paid.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Actually, shouldn't be a big deal. You should have been paid up till the point where they cancelled. The beauty is that they can't rate you now so at this point you have 2 options. Stop the car and tell them to get out. Contact customer service and tell them the pax accidentally cancelled early, please adjust. Either way, they can't rate you so go to town on them and tell them what a cheap prick they are. Just be prepared to say that you voice verified them when they got in.


 newer system they can still rate you if they cancel. I used to have bad pax cancel as I said I'd give them a discount if they did. But sadly no longer works they can still rate.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, that really sucks. So they can rate if they cancel?or ONLY rate if they cancel after the trip has started?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Wow, that really sucks. So they can rate if they cancel?or ONLY rate if they cancel after the trip has started?


Only after the trip has started


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> What are we supposed to do when we have a $78 fare and the guy cancelled 1 mile before the trip ends? I ask the guy if he cancelled the call and he say """screw you"""" no I wound'nt do this...fsss !. If I email Uber, would they be able to see the passanger cancelled right before trip ended?


Be sure to rate this thief 1 star with comments.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Only after the trip has started


Good to know. I shall have to alter my modus operandi as a result.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Wow, that really sucks. So they can rate if they cancel?or ONLY rate if they cancel after the trip has started?


 yep if they cancel adter trip starts they can rate


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I tested it. Pinged myself and cancelled the ride while the trip was in progress. I got an email asking to rate the trip. I gave myself 1 star. Did not see a change in my overall rating. Then gave myself 5 stars and didn't see an additional rated trip or 5 star trip.


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> What are we supposed to do when we have a $78 fare and the guy cancelled 1 mile before the trip ends? I ask the guy if he cancelled the call and he say """screw you"""" no I wound'nt do this...fsss !. If I email Uber, would they be able to see the passanger cancelled right before trip ended?


ok allll


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

So what is the rest of the story? Why did they cancel?


----------

